# SLIDERS Develop Module Workshop.



## gavinseim (Aug 1, 2015)

This is a brand new video workshop I just launched that digs deep in mastering development and maintaining quality in digital images. Really excited about this one. It won't disappoint.

*http://seimeffects.com/sliders*

*As always, members can get an extra discount with promo code: LRFORUM





*


----------

